# Do steroids effect your personality?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I've always been one of them to say that they don't and that it's only people who are already pricks that end up acting like bigger pricks when on cycle but i'm starting to think that maybe they do effect us in ways we may not even know. Since january (when i started this cycle) i've not noticed a major changes to my temperament when i'm normal but after a few too many drinks my temper has been smaller than usual and i've had a few confrontations with guys and also a few arguments with a girl i've been seeing. I came to realize that most of the times when i've been in trouble over the years, i was on cycle and also on alcohol and often drugs so i am thinking that maybe even though i can control my extra hormones when sober that after too much to drink that same control mechanism is no longer there.

Do steroids effect your personality?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

on first cycle i did get alittle more angrier but i tihnk it acted out because i KNEW icould blame it on steroids, now after 3 cycles, the only affect on my personality are positive ones, like more confident and happier

*STEROIDS RULE!!!!*


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well you know the answer mate.. don't drink.. talk to Frank!! 

I lose patience with people, everyone around me notices it. Asking me to repeat myself again and again is a quick way to get me to stop talking to you!! When off I joke around easier with people, have more patience or just don't give a sh!t.

Keeping water bloat down and BP under control can greatly help reduce most of the problem and have found over the years this and removed loads of the above problem. Bloated, tired, BP through the roof and irritable. 20 to 30grams of fish oil a day has made things loads better for me and my partner even notices it.


----------



## kreig (May 12, 2008)

It does seem to shorten my temper ever so slightly after a few beers and just in general, but not to the point where I've ended up doing anything daft.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i think the steroids mixed with alcohol and drugs will be very diffrent to just steroids or just drugs and alcohol. all the confrontations when you have been boozing?


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i know its not really related to personality but on tren i had ket twice and threw up both times. there the only times i have ever thrown up on ket. Had mkat on cycle and had a tolereance to it but did it once on cycle and my eyes were rolling into the back of my head and i was a right state. pretty sure drugs and steroids arent a good mix


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

No it [email protected] doesn't you stupid fecking c0ck :cursing: :2guns:

Sorry I'm crying now I shouldn't have said those things, I'll make it up to you I promise if you can forgive me


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

for me i think am more calm.an happier when on a cycle .just a better wellbeing ...when my cycle comes to an end am a moody fuk

...an when av had a drink on or off am a nobed anyway


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

coke, alcohol and steroids all by them selves can cause shorter temper/anger so mixed together the chances are it isnt going to be great.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i think they defo do they effect me anyway

i've heard similar; 'if your a d1ckhead off gear you're usually a bigger d1ckhead on cycle'

raptor i've noticed exact same thing when looking back on things when i;ve been in trouble wi guys or girls or taken exception to something - and its always usually when iv been on cycle


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Aas chill me out .


----------



## Dave3g (Apr 14, 2011)

Steriods, drugs and alcohol do not go together a no no. Any time im on a cycle i always get that good well-being feeling.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

i'm relaxed of gear and even more so since i've started


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I do know people that have become super arrogant knobs whilst on a cycle. They can't seem to see it themselves, but is obvious to evryone else.


----------



## Danny_Arnold (Jan 2, 2012)

yes definitely.

not so much the anger like everyone says, although i did enjoy slapping a few laptops on previous cycles..

but even things like libido, mine went massively high, made me a horny bastard, changed my personality in that sense cos i changed from my laid back mature self to what i can only compare to a 18year old horny teenager. joked about sex more, looked for it more, was confident when i got it, had a god-complex etc.

in my personal oppinion, hormones control your personality, its hormones that cause depression, anxiety, manic, anger... all emotions and as car as i can see, a ratio of emotions makes you the person you are = your personality

forgot to mention that anger-wise, i was a lot more conscious about gettin angry.. mainly cos i was consciously trying to oppose the common sterio-type to steroids. so i cud handle arguments more chilled etc, but when i did snap i did slap - although ive always been that way so nothin different


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ewen said:


> Aas chill me out .


me too


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

i find it heightens your moods - if your feeling good you'll feel great- if your feeling strong you'll feel stronger - if your angry you might not be able to calm yourself as easily - when something is annoying it will really **** you off - when your upset you'll feel it more than ever

As long as you know this you can control it, not always stop it from happening but you can realise your over reacting and sort yourself out before you go to far (and that goes for both ends of the spectrum fighting or crying)


----------



## English muscle (Feb 12, 2012)

Tren makes me like the hulk, you wouldn't like me when I'm angry! But everything else no probs


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

For me they have a positive mood benefit, much happier and calmer on.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

aas does not chill me out

i find it hard to believe that with a massive spike in test males will be 'chilled out' surely you will get increased aggression and everything else associated with higher test in every male

i agree i have a better enhanced feeling on aas

- so ewen and breda - you guys saying being on cycle chills you out and you're noticably calme/more passive?

maybe i really am a d1ckhead who knows


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

realize im puttin myself out there goin against the grain of a few posts but fck it im gona say what i think

so lets hear responses!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

How many times do i have to tell you,i never get angry,don't feckin ask again!:cursing:lol


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great Thread

My temper is insane at the min.

I went out at the weekend and drank far too much, I dont usually drink but when I do, usually some sort of class A is in there, There was no class A's at the weekend and I have completely [email protected] myself with my behavour, I am now T total, before I end up in a cell with a murder charge and dont have a clue who or why ive killed some1.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well you know the answer mate.. don't drink.. talk to Frank!!
> 
> I lose patience with people, everyone around me notices it. Asking me to repeat myself again and again is a quick way to get me to stop talking to you!! When off I joke around easier with people, have more patience or just don't give a sh!t.
> 
> Keeping water bloat down and BP under control can greatly help reduce most of the problem and have found over the years this and removed loads of the above problem. Bloated, tired, BP through the roof and irritable. 20 to 30grams of fish oil a day has made things loads better for me and my partner even notices it.


Sorry mate did not get that,could you say again!?.................................ahhhhhhhhh feckin hate myself now and gonna run into a brick wall head first as i love the pain:whistling:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

So would you say you guys now understand a womans menstrual cycle?


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

rectus said:


> So would you say you guys now understand a womans menstrual cycle?


Lol yes

PCT = period

On cycle = one horny wet cu*t


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

leeds_01 said:


> raptor i've noticed exact same thing when looking back on things when i;ve been in trouble wi guys or girls or taken exception to something - and its always usually when iv been on cycle


Most of my issues have been when i'm on cycle.. but then again i'm on more than i'm off anyway :lol:



kingdale said:


> coke, alcohol and steroids all by them selves can cause shorter temper/anger so mixed together the chances are it isnt going to be great.





Dave3g said:


> Steriods, drugs and alcohol do not go together a no no. Any time im on a cycle i always get that good well-being feeling.


Yeah i think they are a very bad combo and you can completely lose the plot and not even know you are doing so


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

This is my worry. I am angry inside, but I keep it under control. I do not want to lose my temper, it's a sign of weakness and it's pathetic. I would hope i'd notice if I was being angry, and I would just go home if I was on a night out.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Im a RIGHT cvnt when im on it. Higher doses more of a cvnt i am. Everyone at work knows when im cycling now


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

A friend I work with has said iv changed in my ways, he does not know I do gear.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

It depends on the compound I find. I'm calmer on test, and a complete **** on anything else.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

before roids i had a clean criminal record

on gear for the last few years and i got 4 charges on my name and in court soon for wat looks like a 18month jail term

i think it mainly coz i dont let people walk all over me or take the **** coz i can back it up wid my size and end up fighting


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jaypricel19 said:


> before roids i had a clean criminal record
> 
> on gear for the last few years and i got 4 charges on my name and in court soon for wat looks like a 18month jail term
> 
> i think it mainly coz i dont let people walk all over me or take the **** coz i can back it up wid my size and end up fighting


troll?


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

whats troll mean?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

jaypricel19 said:


> before roids i had a clean criminal record
> 
> on gear for the last few years and i got 4 charges on my name and in court soon for wat looks like a 18month jail term
> 
> i think it mainly coz i dont let people walk all over me or take the **** coz i can back it up wid my size and end up fighting


Oh no, I think we all know where this is going...


----------



## Reaper 2X3 (Nov 21, 2011)

I find I cant bring myself back down as easily when on a cycle. When off and something annoys me I can let it go, even if its worked me up. When im on, I am like a dog with a ball, just cant seem to let go. And I know I am doing it and I can feel my blood pressure going up, but It takes a lot to be able to walk away.


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

steroids make you cool :cool2:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

HAWKUS said:


> steroids make you cool :cool2:


pow!


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

how do you pm members here?


----------



## HAWKUS (Jan 11, 2012)

martian said:


> how do you pm members here?


i can think of a really good way to get banned?


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

In my opinion.. if you was a **** before taking aas then you will still be a **** on and after aas, just a bigger **** tho lmao

yes most aas can increase aggressive feelings but they won't make you act aggressive, its down to the individual to control those feelings

but me personally, before I even started going to the gym let alone starting aas, I always been chilled out..

I do get wound up over little things, like the dog barking its head off at night or if I misplaced something I need, then I may end up punching or breaking something to take my frustration out on :whistling: ..

however just generally towards people I think I'm alright, unless someone does/says something to p!ss me off then its time to be a ****, especially with the trenbolone in me at the moment the fuse is slightly shorter lmao..

but I never been crazy enough to act like this on aas, this is too funny :lol: ..


----------

